# Brioni Nomentano Vs. Palatino?



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

Can anyone explain the differences in the different Brioni models? I know that there are a few others than the two stated in the thread title, please feel free to also discuss those...


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't have those two (unless either of the DBs I have fall under them), but have 2 SB Traiano suits.

Both Traianos I have are 3BSB with a relatively low button stance and narrow button spacing but a medium gorge and the typical Brioni chest/shoulders. Mild/Moderate waist suppression. Trousers are double pleated and have an average/generous cut. I actually had to get the trousers slimmed down a bit, esp at the base.

Here's a couple of pics of me in one of the Traianos:
https://img468.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug18001uw2.jpghttps://img468.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug18002et0.jpg

Also, what does Finissimo mean within the Brioni range? Is it a cut or a fabric designation? Both the DBs I have possess this designation.


----------



## ranchsooner (Sep 14, 2005)

johnnyblazini said:


> Can anyone explain the differences in the different Brioni models? I know that there are a few others than the two stated in the thread title, please feel free to also discuss those...


I tried on a Nomentano this month and loved it. The shoulders were not quite as wide as the Brioni I own. I had not planned on buying any more Brioni because of the shoulder, but I would buy this model in a heartbeat.


----------



## Rollo Tomasi (Mar 19, 2006)

If I recall correctly, the Palatino model I tried on had a more youthful cut with flat front pants. I couldn't offer more details than that other than I felt Nomentano was more a classic and timeless Brioni cut, thus the reason I chose it. The Millenio also has a nice classic cut with a narrower lapel. I purchased this suit during NM's First Call Sale, so it may be an older cut. The vast majority of Brionis NM seems to by buying is the Nomentano.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

I hope someone can provide a definitive answer to your question, since I've been unable to find the answer. The salesmen at the Brioni store in Beverly Hills didn't even know!


----------



## FAC (Aug 13, 2006)

It's been my experience that the Nomentano has more waist suppression, a slightly higher gorge, and a bit more shoulder and chest padding than the Palatano. In the Brioni store in Rome (the main one down the street from the Grand), the Nomentano is not stocked. The salesman there explained to me that the Palatano is a more generous cut which is more comfortable than the Nomentano. I find the Nomentano to be a cleaner looking silhouette.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

FAC said:


> It's been my experience that the Nomentano *has more waste suppression*, a slightly higher gorge, and a bit more shoulder and chest padding than the Palatano. In the Brioni store in Rome (the main one down the street from the Grand), the Nomentano is not stocked. The salesman there explained to me that the Palatano is a more generous cut which is more comfortable than the Nomentano. I find the Nomentano to be a cleaner looking silhouette.


That might come in handy in a long meeting where much coffee is consumed.


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

iammatt said:


> That might come in handy in a long meeting where much coffee is consumed.


good catch LOL


----------



## FAC (Aug 13, 2006)

So that's why Brioni gets away with charging so much. It all makes sense now...


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Does anyone have side/side photos of the different Brioni silhouettes?


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

I looked at every Brioni suit at NM today and I'd didn't see a single Palatino. Is this an old model or new model?


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

I dont know, but I saw some NWT's on ebay...


----------



## WestOfPCH (Aug 17, 2006)

kitonbrioni said:


> I looked at every Brioni suit at NM today and I'd didn't see a single Palatino. Is this an old model or new model?


I was in the Brioni store on Rodeo Drive last week for the first time ever, and the two suit jackets I tried on were both Palatino.

BTW: One was a beautiful caramel colored suit with a subdued glen-plaid. Super 180. Gorgeous. That said, I asked the sales guy about the wear of a Super 180, and how it isn't an 'everyday suit" because of the fineness of the fabric. He said that it absolutely was not true, and that the suit would last a long time.


----------



## GMF (Jun 28, 2006)

WestOfPCH said:


> I was in the Brioni store on Rodeo Drive last week for the first time ever, and the two suit jackets I tried on were both Palatino.
> 
> BTW: One was a beautiful caramel colored suit with a subdued glen-plaid. Super 180. Gorgeous. That said, I asked the sales guy about the wear of a Super 180, and how it isn't an 'everyday suit" because of the fineness of the fabric. He said that it absolutely was not true, and that the suit would last a long time.


Of course he did. How many $5000 suits would he sell if he said the fabric was delicate and you should only wear the suit every once in a while? :devil:


----------



## WestOfPCH (Aug 17, 2006)

GMF said:


> Of course he did. How many $5000 suits would he sell if he said the fabric was delicate and you should only wear the suit every once in a while? :devil:


Actually, it was a $6100 suit, to be exact . . .


----------



## GMF (Jun 28, 2006)

WestOfPCH said:


> Actually, it was a $6100 suit, to be exact . . .


Oh...well, in that case he should tell the customer not to wear it too often. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Rollo Tomasi (Mar 19, 2006)

Rollo Tomasi said:


> If I recall correctly, the Palatino model I tried on had a more youthful cut with flat front pants. I couldn't offer more details than that other than I felt Nomentano was more a classic and timeless Brioni cut, thus the reason I chose it. The Millenio also has a nice classic cut with a narrower lapel. I purchased this suit during NM's First Call Sale, so it may be an older cut. The vast majority of Brionis NM seems to by buying is the Nomentano.


I stand correct. The model was not a Palatino but a Millenio. There are only Nomentanos and Millenios in my NM.


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

So we dont actually have a Brioni expert on the forum? Shocking..!

Holdfast, thanks for the pics, anyone else have details on the traianos?


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

*Tessuto, Finissimo, Bravo!!!*



Also said:


> Finissimo is a fabric designation. I don't think it is used only by Brioni.


----------



## rkw5000 (Nov 14, 2004)

I have seen the Brioni MTM book at Harry Rosen and it describes the features of about 6-8 different models that Brioni offers. I'm sure the staff will have a copy at the Brioni shop on Rodeo or at NM.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

rnoldh said:


> Finissimo is a fabric designation. I don't think it is used only by Brioni.


Thank you.

So, forgive me for being thick but what does it mean? I mean, I understand the literal translation, but in terms of actual objective quality does it actually mean anything?


----------

